# Top 10 Ridiculous Toys (Rich Brats Only)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Top 10 Ridiculous Toys (Rich Brats Only)*

These toys are all the rage among children of the obscenely wealthy. First up: life-sized Batman statue made of legos, $27,000 from FAO Schwarz


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Holy crap!32k car for a kid!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

pathetic, theyll spend anything but time on these kids.


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Sod that for a game of soldiers !!

This year i am going all traditional , my kids are getting an orange each , and a lump of coal !

If they want more, best they leave santa a good bottle of Port, and some posh food out on the fire hearth on Crimbo Eve !


----------

